# Coke 9/18



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Went to the Coke for the first time this year. Arrived at around 7:10 PM the water and wind were calm and the end of the pier was crowded. Found a little space next to some nice gents just left of the middle and set out 3 poles with cut spot. When I arrived I witnessed quite a few 14"-18" blues being pulled up. Darkness settled in and then my neighbor to the left pulled in 3 nice 18-20 inch blues. 

Then all of a sudden the wind kicked up out of the east at a decent clip and the fishing slowed ... I knew something was up. Low and behold FishBait, Okimavich, and FingersAndClaws were walking up the planks. 

I have to say that the crowd surrounding us was a good crowd and everyone was getting along with no problems. The guys on the right even moved over to give my buds some room.

So they baited a few lines and tossed them out ... not really intending to fish hard just hang out and have a good time. 

All I know is that somehow I ended up with 4 blues ... the biggest at 19" (pic will be supplied by FishBait) and I did not even real a fish in. I now have experienced receiving charity fish  

I thought I had a real nice blue on but it turned out to be a Horse Shoe Crab ... if you did not know they are actually a member of the Arachnid family.

The bite started to pick up a little towards the end of the night with a few nice blues being planked but the action for me was pretty slow.

Interesting thing was that the spot seemed to like hitting on fresh spot as opposed to blood worms. 

It was real nice seeing you guys again and it was nice being at the Coke without a lot of drama going on.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Man... I knew I should have gone down there last night... I almost did but decided to try to get some things done around the house instead...

What time did you leave?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I wish they didn't design that thing as a "Y". My lines were crossed with the guys to the right all night.  But it was nice not having to elbow the guy next to you for room.

That spot-on-spot action was a bit odd. 

Oh, thanks Doug for making sure I didn't fall asleep driving most of the way home.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Caviman2201 said:


> Man... I knew I should have gone down there last night... I almost did but decided to try to get some things done around the house instead...
> 
> What time did you leave?


We left around 12:10 A.M.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Good to see ya Cyg. Drama only occurs with Okimavich . . . he's a magnet for 3 oz. bank sinkers to the back of the head. 

That was kinda weird, a true catch 22; catching spot on cut spot 

Anyways, see ya later in the week.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Oh, thanks Doug for making sure I didn't fall asleep driving most of the way home.


I was going to say "No Problem" but then I got to thinking that I am being teased ... knowing you guys ... what did I do ?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> I wish they didn't design that thing as a "Y". My lines were crossed with the guys to the right all night.  But it was nice not having to elbow the guy next to you for room.
> 
> That spot-on-spot action was a bit odd.
> 
> Oh, thanks Doug for making sure I didn't fall asleep driving most of the way home.



Blaming the design of the pier for your mis-casts??? We talked about this. You should just man up and say it was your fault . . . 








IMHO


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

But you have to tip your hat to Oki ... he is the Master Detangler!

Is there a section in that Socialist Fishing Manifesto that describes whose job it is to detangle lines?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm sorry I missed it, boys. Especially since this was probably my best chance to meet you, Cyg. Alas, the doctor yesterday said that it'll only be 2-3 days now, so I wanted to get some stuff down around the house. Especially since we found termites.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

What Socialist Fishing Manifesto?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> What Socialist Fishing Manifesto?


Shhhh ... bee vewy vewy quiet ....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice fishin with you again Cyg. It was a bit chilly last night, but it was a fun time out. I'll post a pic as soon as I get to a regular computer. BTW, we also caught a bunker which got tangled in my line, one dink striper (6"), and a small white perch. 

I was going to mention the underwear incident, but decided not to! 

Those guys to our right were real gentlemen. They made space for us and even shared their bait with us!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

19" bluefish caught on cut spot.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> That was kinda weird, a true catch 22; catching spot on cut spot


They were eating chicken neck at PLO... so it don't suprise me.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I was going to say "No Problem" but then I got to thinking that I am being teased ... knowing you guys ... what did I do ?


No, no teasing. Keeping your truck in sight kept me alert for the drive home.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Blaming the design of the pier for your mis-casts??? We talked about this. You should just man up and say it was your fault . . .


Sure, the second time was my fault. But the first and third times? I'm sorry I had my line in the water.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Sure, the second time was my fault. But the first and third times? I'm sorry I had my line in the water.


Are you saying that the first time was *my* fault ? Look I can't help it it your line wants to do the horizontal mambo with mine 

That was a mess wasn't it  Actually the big mess was my tangle with the other gentlemen. Thanks again for solving that rubik's cube!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bluefish eat bluefish,trout eat trout,Croaker eat croaker,spot eat spot,flounder eat flounder ect ect ... Not so odd.
I'd appreciate a call next time as I am withing what an hour ... 
Great report guys.
CYG, funny how things change when the WBB shows up  wind ... rain ect ect! LMAO


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Totally unncecessary Tom. 

My take on the MC commercial


Toll over the BB: $2.50
Parking Fee at Romancoke: $4
Bait: $10
Watching Cygnus pick up a rag and then realize it is someones dirty drawers and being so mesmerized that he doesn't immediately drop em' and continues staring in awe: Priceless

Hehehehe , , , I got you good on this one!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Totally unncecessary Tom.
> 
> My take on the MC commercial
> 
> ...


Man them drawers were so big I was standing there trying to figure out which one of you boys was fishing COMMANDO style !

I did notice that Fishbait was wearing crocs with no socks!

hhhmmmmmm 


Tom ?? You would drive to that non-trash-fish-producing pier when you have flat fish mecca next door? You must be crazy 

Will keep ya in da loop next time. I keep forgetting that Delaware is not really all that far from over there.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Bluefish eat bluefish,trout eat trout,Croaker eat croaker,spot eat spot,flounder eat flounder ect ect ... Not so odd.
> I'd appreciate a call next time as I am withing what an hour ...
> Great report guys.
> CYG, funny how things change when the WBB shows up  wind ... rain ect ect! LMAO



Within an hour!  Never thought about it like that.... I guess you are. I'll give you a call next time. :redface:

As for that underwear incident, I can't believe I didn't pull out my camera and take a pic of that.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if we soon see a report with hengstthomas & WBB members holding up some flounder at the coke or peake.  As I reported a few weeks ago, I saw a guy catch a couple of keepers @ SPSP.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Watching Cygnus pick up a rag and then realize it is someones dirty drawers and being so mesmerized that he doesn't immediately drop em' and continues staring in awe: Priceless
> 
> Hehehehe , , , I got you good on this one!!!!


Now thats just too funny


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm definately going tomorrow after work now. A few degrees warmer temps was the clincher. Coke will be first, hopefully only destination, maybe a stop at Peake if its slow on the way back home. Up for KN too just haven't fished it before and I'm pretty much SW lureless. High tide is a little later than I'd like, but the dusk period seems to treat me pretty good. White cooler and a Cleveland Indians hat.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Maybe I'll meet ya there... I'm not sure what the schedule holds yet but its possible... and yes, high tide is pretty late the next few days...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Breaking News!!!*

The FISH MASTER is feeling a little salty!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> The FISH MASTER is feeling a little salty!!!!


WOW what did I miss. I hope all is well with you .


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> The FISH MASTER is feeling a little salty!!!!


Yo Special K! Sorry bout that. We don't fish a lot of weekdays, so it kinda went down in "weekend" mode. I'll let you know too, next time we head out on a weekday. :redface:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*suggestion*

I think we need to get somewhat of a group list together of our fishing buddies. That way we can do send a broadcast message out. Then if you can make it you just come......


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

any chance a newb like me can get in on this list? I'm right around the corner if you all do any weekday trips to coke, kn, peake, etc.

:fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> I think we need to get somewhat of a group list together of our fishing buddies. That way we can do send a broadcast message out. Then if you can make it you just come......


We've tried this approach in the past, but believe me, it does not work. Between carpooling, cancellations, gas, bait, etc, it quickly grows to take 50+ PMs just to organize a trip.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

This group trip just popped up out of nowhere. I posted that I was going on Tuesday and I think Cavi mentioned he was busy and then Fingers said he was up for some bait soaking. Next thing I knew they brought the whole SKUNK with them and placed it on me. They even felt so bad for me that they gave me the 4 fish they caught  Thanks fellas ... they made some tasty morsels last night !

I will be doing more weekday fishing in the coming months. I am _usually_ up for extra company.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

It's an awfully nice day down here in Annapolis...think I'm going to try and arrive at the pier around 530.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This is probably the most efficient way to go. If you're going out and want others to join you, just announce it. If you want to work out rides afterwards, PM the person directly.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Next thing I knew they brought the whole SKUNK with them and placed it on me.


 Whatcha mean "they"? You meant to say Fingers.  He sure does have a lot of wind and skunk in him!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Whatcha mean "they"? You meant to say Fingers.  He sure does have a lot of wind and skunk in him!


Exactly ... "They" meaning you and oki brought the skunk (FnC) with you


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> This is probably the most efficient way to go. If you're going out and want others to join you, just announce it. If you want to work out rides afterwards, PM the person directly.


OK but I think your barking up the wrong tree with that idea. 
I think you may get positive and negative additions to the company at the event .... TOO many ears invovled.
Besides I tried the out in the open thing and got Zero responses ... Maybe because I am the only Delawarian who post and fishes on this site? There are not many of us for sure.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Exactly ... "They" meaning you and oki brought the skunk (FnC) with you


LMAO!!     opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Common Tom, that's not the reason. You need to smile more in the pictures, then people won't be scared of you 

Yeah Special K, that whole list thing goes to chit after the first person calls the first audible. Anyways, I saw the way you were casting at PLO and don't think we can give you enough plank space to keep from embarrasing the rest of us  Hehehehe. Don't worry, you'll get in on the "list" next time around.

Cavi, everyone is a newb in one form or another. Oki and KMW can't hit the broad side of a barn, Chump only fishes for blues even in the middle of a flounder blitz, and Fishbait . . . let's not even start. Cyg likes playin' with dirty drawers that are in a parking lot . . . and Tom is kinda scary until you meet him  Don't worry, I'll show you the in's and out's and get some fish in the cooler for ya  (insert sarcasm smilee here).


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

haha... from what I hear, you're covered in skunk...

At least I could learn how to deal, emotionally, with skunk from a true expert in the field...


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Caviman2201 said:


> At least I could learn how to deal, emotionally, with skunk from a true expert in the field...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> haha... from what I hear, you're covered in skunk...
> 
> At least I could learn how to deal, emotionally, with skunk from a true expert in the field...


Cavi: 1
F&C: 0

But seriously, Cavi... these guys are great to fish with. I'd go if I could. Just watch out for Oki... he looks really intimidating. Definitely tops on the list.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL..... now that's funny.. Until you guys learn how to cast past the bouy you will continue to smell like skunk....



fingersandclaws said:


> Common Tom, that's not the reason. You need to smile more in the pictures, then people won't be scared of you
> 
> Yeah Special K, that whole list thing goes to chit after the first person calls the first audible. Anyways, I saw the way you were casting at PLO and don't think we can give you enough plank space to keep from embarrasing the rest of us  Hehehehe. Don't worry, you'll get in on the "list" next time around.
> 
> Cavi, everyone is a newb in one form or another. Oki and KMW can't hit the broad side of a barn, Chump only fishes for blues even in the middle of a flounder blitz, and Fishbait . . . let's not even start. Cyg likes playin' with dirty drawers that are in a parking lot . . . and Tom is kinda scary until you meet him  Don't worry, I'll show you the in's and out's and get some fish in the cooler for ya  (insert sarcasm smilee here).


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

"Um, KWM, it does not count as casting past the buoy when you break off and see it fly past the buoy"

This is from Chump who "doesn't want to be the mean guy" and call ya out online.  Oops, I was supposed to take credit for it . . . yeah, that was me who said that above


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Calling out...*

FC, let me be totally frank,,, Anyone can cast 400-550+ ft with 20lb test braid... You put 17lb test mono on a surf pole and we can meet in a field. You can even have FB pack you a lunch... My clinics normally are pretty long!!! 

stop treating that Daiwa like it's made out of gold, and learn how to get respectable numbers using mono... I now see why you guys got the Kayaks.. The first one to fall a sleep has to yak out the groups bait... CHEATERS.....:--|

You YUPPIE fisherman make me sick... :--|:--|:--|:--|:--|:--|




I once knew a guy that worked at a sporting goods store and told me he could easy get 600+ ft using 8oz.... Then he told me he used 2/10 power pro!!! LOL CHEATER!!!

Braid is cool , and I use it as much as you guys do, but it's overrated.. 

REAL MEN USE MONO.... 

besides Seasalt do any of you WBB boyz use conv. reels? Come on boys..... the dark side is calling..






fingersandclaws said:


> "Um, KWM, it does not count as casting past the buoy when you break off and see it fly past the buoy"
> 
> This is from Chump who "doesn't want to be the mean guy" and call ya out online.  Oops, I was supposed to take credit for it . . . yeah, that was me who said that above


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Braid is cool , and I use it as much as you guys do, but it's overrated..
> 
> REAL MEN USE MONO....
> 
> besides Seasalt do any of you WBB boyz use conv. reels? Come on boys..... the dark side is calling..


I do not use conventionals when pier fishing as it is just way too crowded on those piers and I don't want to spend the time picking out a birds nest caused by me having to stop a cast or whatever due to it being crowded. Plus I only use conventionals on heavers and I do not bring heavers to these piers.

Now when I go to the surf that is when I prefer to use conventional heavers. All my surf heavers use mono ... Sufix Tri 17lb ... BABY!

What is wrong with being a yuppie? 
Yuppie = Young Urban Proffesional
I'd rather be a Yuppie than a Yubie!
Yubie = Young Urban Blue Collar worker!

Besides I am in 'Urbania' only because that is where the jobs are ... I am a country boy at heart! ... and on the weekends


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The post was directed at the short asain guy... Not you..  Im not sure if FB or FnC would be classified as being young.. Those guys could easliy by my dad's age.. LOL



cygnus-x1 said:


> I do not use conventionals when pier fishing as it is just way too crowded on those piers and I don't want to spend the time picking out a birds nest caused by me having to stop a cast or whatever due to it being crowded. Plus I only use conventionals on heavers and I do not bring heavers to these piers.
> 
> Now when I go to the surf that is when I prefer to use conventional heavers. All my surf heavers use mono ... Sufix Tri 17lb ... BABY!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know FB has'nt said anything *YET!.. *But if know like I know... You jump on him early bc when you give his boy a hard time he get's defensive.. LOL Almost like how a mother bear protect her cub.... LOLopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hehehe!!! Children! Children! Sit down for a moment and listen up good, while Papa Bear teaches you some manners. Gees, I leave you boys alone for a couple hours and come back to find KMW pulling FnC's pigtails, Cavi beating FnC with the pimp stick, and a CDL reference!  

K, from the numbers you reported in the distance casting forum, looks like ya come a long way. It's all good, but frankly, who cares whether you use conventional or spinning. I just want to catch fish and if braid on a spinner gets me out there, so be it. 

This has definitely been the most entertaining thread of the week! So now for a couple of my own jabs:

K, Last weekend when we fished together, you demonstrated a number of casts for us. I don't think I've ever seen a sinker fly so far. Too bad your line wasn't attached to it (folks, 3 times in a row ). Knot tying lessons start promptly at 6pm. Don't be late.

Lessons on "How to shower after a skunk" start at FnC's place at 7pm. Fingers will provide soap, bunker oil, and one on one, step by step, hands-on training. Swimsuit is optional.

Man lessons will start at 8pm sharp. Chump will teach you the finer points of wife management. I'm taking his doctorate level class at the moment and highly recommend it to all. K, you will start out in the K (for kindergarden) class. 

Oki will be teaching some class at 9pm, but I think he just wants someone to hang out with. I suggest you skip this one. Who knows, he may be some sort of Hannibal. He may turn your skin into a tackle bag and make chop sticks from your bones.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Momma Bear will protect her cub with all her(his) might! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Man class....*

What Chump does at home is his busniess,, Everyone run's their house different.. I've never seriously dated an asian woman (not that I wouldn't), but from what you told me about some of the suff Chump has pulled a black woman would have cut him!!!!! LOL..... And let's leave it at that....opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> haha... from what I hear, you're covered in skunk...
> 
> At least I could learn how to deal, emotionally, with skunk from a true expert in the field...



Hehehehe . . . I like you already. You can share the planks or sand with me any day!!!! 

K, let's not be internet fishermen. Next time we get together, we'll settle it out there  Are you using a mono filled reel on your Balistic? You know those low-riders are designed for braid right?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

My misinfomred little middle aged friend.. My knots are flawless... What happen to my ballistic was my braid was not spooled correctly... I may not know all those fancy knots you guys know.. but I know al ot about the little I do know.. LOL 




fishbait said:


> Hehehe!!! Children! Children! Sit down for a moment and listen up good, while Papa Bear teaches you some manners. Gees, I leave you boys alone for a couple hours and come back to find KMW pulling FnC's pigtails, Cavi beating FnC with the pimp stick, and a CDL reference!
> 
> K, from the numbers you reported in the distance casting forum, looks like ya come a long way. It's all good, but frankly, who cares whether you use conventional or spinning. I just want to catch fish and if braid on a spinner gets me out there, so be it.
> 
> ...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

You know, other than Chump and bassmaster, I don't think we made it a point to leave anyone out. Like most of our trips, it just developed and happened. I didn't know about it until I called one of the guys. So chill, we'll meet again. And maybe we'll see just how badly you spool your reel in person. 

Oh, next time you get salty, how about taking a shower and washing all that salt off before you get to bed. Your wife may appreciate that.


----------

